# Ο Ιμύκος και οι Merry Men



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

*Ίβυκος* λεγόταν ένας λυρικός ποιητής (μελοποιός) που γεννήθηκε στο Ρήγιο της Καλαβρίας και έζησε τον 6ο π.Χ. αιώνα. Σύμφωνα με την κουτσομπόλα τη Σούδα, «γέγονε δὲ ἐρωτομανέστατος περὶ μειράκια καὶ πρῶτος εὗρε τὴν καλουμένην σαμβύκην». Αν δεν γνωρίζετε για τον Ίβυκο, εύκολα μπορείτε να μάθετε στην Wikipedia:
Ίβυκος
Ibycus
ή σε μια από τις άλλες 15 γλώσσες που εμφανίζονται στο αριστερό περιθώριο.

Όπως λέει εκεί στο ελληνικό κείμενο: 
Το σχέδιο-έργο (project) και ερευνητικό κέντρο «Θησαυρός της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας» (Thesaurus Linguae Graecae, TLG), που υλοποιήθηκε από το 1972 στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Καλιφόρνια στο Ιρβάιν (UC Irvine) και ως αντικείμενο έχει την αποθησαύριση λέξεων και χωρίων της αρχαίας και βυζαντινής ελληνικής γλώσσας, αποκαλείται κάποτε και με το προσωνύμιο «Πρόγραμμα ΙΒΥΚΟΣ».

Για την ακρίβεια, το Σύστημα Ίβυκος ήταν ένα από εκείνα τα τεράστια υπολογιστικά συστήματα που λειτουργούσαν τη δεκαετία του 1970 και ’80 πριν αντικατασταθούν από τα πιο κόμοδα σημερινά συστήματα. Σε ένα τέτοιο ξεκίνησα κι εγώ την υπερτριακονταετή πλέον σχέση μου με τους υπολογιστές, σε έναν μεγάλο οργανισμό του ΗΒ. Λεπτομέρειες για τον Ίβυκο του TLG και εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες θα βρείτε εδώ.

Οι *Merry Men* ήταν, όπως λέει πάλι η Wikipedia, «the group of outlaws who followed Robin Hood [...] The word "merry" in this and other ballads is probably used in the archaic sense meaning "companion or follower of an… outlaw"». Όπως λέει το παλιό λεξικό του Οδυσσέα: «ο Ρόμπιν Χουντ και οι λεβέντες του».

Πού συνδυάζονται τα δύο του τίτλου πέρα από το ηχητικό λογοπαίγνιο; Στους λεβέντες οι οποίοι διαδίδουν το γνωστό πια «λερναίο κείμενο» με τα παραμύθια για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας (που λες και είχε ανάγκη αυτούς και τα παραμύθια τους), οι οποίοι ξέρουν να σουφρώνουν κείμενα, τάχατες για καλό σκοπό και από την αγάπη τους για τη γλώσσα, αλλά δυο δράμια πληροφορίες δεν μπορούν να τις ελέγξουν και καταφέρνουν κοτζάμ λυρικό ποιητή (και φοβερό και τρομερό υπολογιστικό σύστημα) να τα γράφουν ΙΜΥΚΟ και Ιμύκο. Πάρτε πεντακόσιους να 'χετε.


----------

